# Game 19: Wizards @ Heat (12/7 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, December 7, 2015 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards are always a tough matchup for the Heat with their perimeter quickness and height, though they are missing a lot of their bigs. Dont know which bigs will be back for this game. Wizards play tonight at home against the Mavs, so we'll see which ones return.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

I think this one is going to be a tough game for the Wizards. They will be playing a back to back with the 2nd game in Miami. I still am looking forward to the John Wall or Bradley Beal match ups with Dwayne Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looking for a mystery big to come kill us. Beal will be a tough matchup too, he's been playing well.

Hopefully we can get the W. Whiteside to have a big game.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

The Wizards Big Guys will most likely be a no show in the game tomorrow. Nene is out with an injury while Gortat is back in his country with an illness in his family. It will be small ball for the Wizards tomorrow. They will need big games from Wall, Beal, and Porter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DeJuan Blair will be the one probably. We get killed by random dudes all the time #SamardoSamuels


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wizards about to lose, but more importantly, John Wall had to be helped off the court with a knee injury.

He would join a growing list of top players who have missed a game in Miami this season.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, Wizards about to lose, but more importantly, John Wall had to be helped off the court with a knee injury.
> 
> He would join a growing list of top players who have missed a game in Miami this season.


Wall most likely won't suit up tomorrow as he had to helped off the court by two teammates and he had no pressure on that injured leg. Not good at all for the Wizards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yikes, that'd be a disaster for the Wiz.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wade County said:


> Yikes, that'd be a disaster for the Wiz.


It is huge, I mean Bradley Beal has been playing great but losing the team leader in John Wall would be horrible. I hope it is just a bruised knee and he will just miss a game or two.

I just heard good news on NBATV that John Wall has a bruised knee. He will miss a few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully it isnt anything serious. 

Gortat tweeted he'll be back in a couple of days, which would mean missing this game. Seems like Kris Humphries will give it a go so at least one big back for the Wizards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat have caught a lot of breaks so far this season with guys sitting out. Gotta make the most of these opportunities. 

Hope Goran can keep up his play from the past 2 games. He has been excellent.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hopefully it isnt anything serious.
> 
> Gortat tweeted he'll be back in a couple of days, which would mean missing this game. Seems like Kris Humphries will give it a go so at least one big back for the Wizards.


Kris Humphries will most likely will be back which is a help. Otto Porter has to continue his recent success on the court and Bradley Beal has to go insane for the Wizards to have a chance on this back to back game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I just looked at the standings how are we in 1st place Lol.

"Lebron is tired."

Btw that's bad news about Wall. I'd rather play a team at their best. But they could still easily beat us.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

BlackNRed said:


> I just looked at the standings how are we in 1st place Lol.
> 
> "Lebron is tired."
> 
> Btw that's bad news about Wall. I'd rather play a team at their best. But they could still easily beat us.


I'm not going to lie I hope they pull of a win tonight. They sure need it after the 3rd & 4th quarter collapse yesterday against the Mavericks. I will be really surprised if it happens though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng is out again. No surprise.

Wall, Gooden and Humphries are game time decisions according to Randy Wittman. Nene and Gortat are out.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Deng is out again. No surprise.
> 
> Wall, Gooden and Humphries are game time decisions according to Randy Wittman. Nene and Gortat are out.


I will be extremely surprised if Gooden suits up tonight. I'd love to see Wall play, but after he got helped off the court that would be a quick turnaround. I think Humphries will hit the court tonight.

How old is Deng? He seems like he has been around as long as Drew Gooden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deng is 30, but he's an old 30 because of all the minutes Thibs played him in Chicago.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Deng is 30, but he's an old 30 because of all the minutes Thibs played him in Chicago.


Wow, I really thought he was 34-35 like Drew Gooden. He does seem like he's been around for forever. He did have some solid seasons in Chicago.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

John Wall is active and in the starting lineup tonight. I am kind of surprised with this. I wonder if he will be limited in any way.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Baller4eva said:


> I'm not going to lie I hope they pull of a win tonight. They sure need it after the 3rd & 4th quarter collapse yesterday against the Mavericks. I will be really surprised if it happens though.


Wow I don't think I've ever seen a Wizards fan on here and I've been around quite a few years.

That's good I hope more fans of the Wizards and other teams will join.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

BlackNRed said:


> Wow I don't think I've ever seen a Wizards fan on here and I've been around quite a few years.
> 
> That's good I hope more fans of the Wizards and other teams will join.


That would be awesome if more Wizards fans joined here. I have been a fan since I was 7 years old which has now been 9 years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh begins 0-4 on mostly open shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards outworking the Heat on rebounds.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

There goes Bosh scrubbin it up again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hah so yeah Wall looks the opposite of injured.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat being severely outworked tonight in all areas. Heat look like the team that is playing the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wizards outworking the Heat on rebounds.


Otto Porter already has 8 rebounds.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat being severely outworked tonight in all areas. Heat look like the team that is playing the 2nd night of a back to back.


Wizards up by 9 so far and it could be worse if they hit more of the Free Throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat looking like a team that has been at Art basel parties all week long. And they have if you follow Wade on snapchat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-19 after 1

Awful 1st quarter for the Heat. Outworked on both ends.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

I just hope the Wizards can keep up the great shooting for all 4 quarters tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally some signs of life by the Heat. Need to keep it up though. Cant be like the Celtics game where we made a run and immediately allowed a run right back.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need more Mcbob. you gotta go with who is hot and he was hot last game, 2-3 this game. edit nevermind he's still in there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Our team looks like their stuck in the mud, especially on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are shooting 57%, at home, and are down 8. That cannot happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 Hassan blocks go right to Wizards players who score. Just not our half. At least the offense has picked up. 36 points in the 2nd quarter for the Heat yet still down 5.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, if we don't play some defense in the second half we're gonna drop another one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-55 at the half

Heat allow 60 points on 52% shooting. Heat had one of their lowest scoring 1st quarters, then one of their highest scoring 2nd quarters. D needs to be much better in the 2nd half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice defense to start the half boys.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade playing like he's 25 again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat switching everything and doing a better job of staying in front of their man. Meanwhile, the offense continues the good play from the 1st half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man this is a fast-paced game compared to the pace the Heat usually play, but we're hanging in there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Knock on wood. lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat grab their biggest lead of the game at 7, then allow a very quick 5-0 run. Cant fall asleep against this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

87-84 after 3

Heat were up 7, then fell asleep and allowed a quick 5-0 run. Wizards then end the quarter on a 7-0 run to take a 3 point lead. 

Heat shooting 63% and are down 3. Crazy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Are these announcers crying or what? Bias much? Shut the f up.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

This one looks like it could just go down to the wire.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where the hell are our starters... wtf


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where the hell is Whiteside Spo>>>>>?


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wade is still the man. The Wizards however are leading on the boards which I can't believe since the Wizards big men are out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo matching up the them instead of making them match up to us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Spotard drives me nuts. Wade and Whiteside carry the Heat in the first half. Whiteside hasn't seen a minute in like 15 minutes.. Spo-logic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Really haven't rated Spo again tonight. Winslow and TJ don't have it right now, starters were playing well...go with them!

Down 6 now. May have left it too late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is on Spo right now for playing into their hands and going small and keeping a guy who is 7-7 on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still no Whiteside. Spo, you suck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick 4-0 run by the Heat which will only mean that Spo will stay with only one big.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quick little 5-0 run to get it to 3. Stops needed, and we have struggled to get any tonight.

Dragic another stellar game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 awful turnovers in a row...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dagger 3 but it looked like travelling. Dont think you can review that though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, robbery. Why can't you review that? Why even have replay?


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

I am a huge Wizards fan, but the Heat just got jobbed by the Refs.. That shot should have not counted.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I bet Whiteside is really gonna consider resigning with the Heat when our HC benches him for almost an entire half. Idiot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19 4th quarter points. Again, all on Spo tonight. Offense was dominating in the 2nd and 3rd in part because of how dominant our bigs were inside. But for some reason, Spo went away from playing big to match up with the Wizards. And in not so shocking news, the Wizards play the better small ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Complete capitulation.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Bosh is heated and gets a Technical and ejected. The really big surprise to me other than the Wizards winning the game was how the Wizards beat the Heat on the boards with Rebounds. I really wouldn't have expected that. Big props go out to Otto Porter for grabbing 14 boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose

2-2 homestand. Beat OKC and the Cavs and lose to the Celtics and Wizards, two teams on the 2nd night of back to backs.

This is on Spo. Dominant offensively because of our bigs and come the 4th and most important quarter, you go away from that to match them up small? Just dumb. Whiteside was 7-7 with 5 dunks(!) and you dont play him in the 4th because you're afraid of Jared Dudley beating you from deep?

Too many minutes for Winslow in a game where his strength on D isnt guarding quick players and when offense is needed, and why give Richardson so many late minutes when he hadnt played all game? Makes no sense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yep, with you 100% W2B. I have no idea what Spo was doing, was absurd.

Whiteside was killing them...why go away from that?

Presser should be interesting...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I have no idea what our coach was doing. I don't understand how he still gets away with these mistakes and nothing is ever done. I'm just sick of it.


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wade County said:


> ^ Yep, with you 100% W2B. I have no idea what Spo was doing, was absurd.
> 
> Whiteside was killing them...why go away from that?
> 
> Presser should be interesting...


I was really surprised that Whiteside wasn't in there much in the 2nd Half. I would have thought he'd play big minutes tonight since the Wizards are forced to go small with both Gortat and Nene out. It didn't make much sense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I still can't believe we lost and I have to rant about it. It's not just that Whiteside played 23 minutes. How do you keep 4 bench players, including Richardson, in the game in the 4th for 5 minutes? You're not Phil Jackson, stop it. When he did that he won. Spo does this often and fails consistently. He makes patently wrong decisions and arrogantly cites his own superior understanding and level of expertise as reasoning. Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't spend a decade under Pat Riley but I still think thatWinslow simply should not have played 33 minutes tonight when he has struggled going on several games and Wade and Bosh are on the bench.

I will never understand how this guy is a head coach. He makes things so much harder than necessary and for what? Does he just want to look like a genius and spew his confidence double speak as some swami guru? Discount Phil Jackson, just stop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^I still cant believe it. Just makes no damn sense. Being scared of Jared Dudley? smdh...

Luol Deng has been missed this week. Took him missing a weeks worth of games for you to see how much he means to this team. Especially in this new NBA. Justise might be the better 1 on 1 defender at this point in their career, but Luol has 12 years experience and a pretty wide margin on him when it comes to offense.

Justise has hit a wall on offense. I understand his shot being inconsistent. But im a little surprised at his struggles at finishing at the rim. Trying to figure out how he can throw down that sick baseline dunk in the opening game against the Hornets, but then struggle to get near the rim on normal layup opportunities. Think once the offseason comes, Riles will want him to lose a bit of that muscle mass to try to gain some explosion.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Looking at the plus minus and it being a home game it's actually insane that this game was lost. The minutes distribution relative to the plus minus is unbelievable, and it,s not even like he was sticking to a rotation and his hands were tied. He actually went out of his way to be edgy hipster know-it-all and try to experiment small vs small. It didn't work, really worthwhile data. Congrats on discovering some basic coaching 101 and not saving yourself another counter-productive step backward. 

The worst part is nobody will care. This guy somehow inherited carte blanche from Riley just because he apes him. He was always two steps forward one backward even when we had the most stacked roster in the league. We're one Ray Allen miracle from three wasted years being odds on favorite. That's just not good enough. The reason being, and the impetus for this rant, he keeps repeating the same shit. It's so tired and looks to have no end in sight.

I appreciate a lot of what he does. The culture building and getting the team to buy-in, but whenever he goes into what I call "Discount Phil Jackson" mode I just start questioning if the benefits are worth the cost.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If he did this in New York or Chicago or LA people would call for his head. He literally punted this game away, and not one cross word will be spoken.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^I still cant believe it. Just makes no damn sense. Being scared of Jared Dudley? smdh...
> 
> Luol Deng has been missed this week. Took him missing a weeks worth of games for you to see how much he means to this team. Especially in this new NBA. Justise might be the better 1 on 1 defender at this point in their career, but Luol has 12 years experience and a pretty wide margin on him when it comes to offense.
> 
> Justise has hit a wall on offense. I understand his shot being inconsistent. But im a little surprised at his struggles at finishing at the rim. Trying to figure out how he can throw down that sick baseline dunk in the opening game against the Hornets, but then struggle to get near the rim on normal layup opportunities. Think once the offseason comes, Riles will want him to lose a bit of that muscle mass to try to gain some explosion.


I think he might have bad hands. Either handle or catching or combination of both. It looks like maintaining a dribble without losing it takes all his concentration and he can't transition into shooting. It's very worrying how bad his finishing has been.

Reminds me of Green. Getting to watch Green so closely has shown me why he didn't become a star. He has the worst hands I've ever seen. He bobbles passes more than anybody.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I've noticed about Winslow's hands also - looks almost a little uncoordinated at times. His release on his shot is gross, and he is going to have to put in a lot of work with ball handling and shooting to be a plus offensive player. He is young, so hoping he figures it out. Atleast he's a great defender already.

I hear you though Adam. Have seen this story too many times with Spo for it to go unnoticed or be OK with it as a once off. It comes down to even the little details - like refusing to shake up the rotation on an injury, and instead insert "end of bench guy x" (Yakhouba Diawara...) instead of the next man up. Boggles the mind tonight how he couldn't see that. They were on the back end of a back to back, and looked so much fresher than us in the 4th. No excuse for that - and it's on Spo to manage his guys minutes accordingly. Whiteside, Bosh, Wade and Dragic all should've been 35 minutes or more tonight if required.

This and the Boston loss are really disappointing. Especially considering how we had taken care of OKC just a few days ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 of the next 5 on the road. Then another 4 game homestand. 

Need to put together a string of wins at some point. January, where we play 16 of 19 on the road, is coming...


----------



## Baller4eva (Dec 5, 2015)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 4 of the next 5 on the road. Then another 4 game homestand.
> 
> Need to put together a string of wins at some point. January, where we play 16 of 19 on the road, is coming...


Damn, 16 out of 19 games on the road. That is some horrid scheduling by the NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just double checked. From January 8th to February 5th, we play 14 of 16 on the road.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In some not so surprising news...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/674360407948189696
Long NBA season. We'll get a bad call to go our way that will give us a win. I'll keep telling myself that at least :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah...woeful non call on that play. Absolutely killed us.

Better get some good karma come our way.


----------

